# St Mary's Asylum Stannington R.I.P - The Final Days. Report. (Pic Heavy)



## Vintage (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys. went up with a mate to see what the progress with the demolition on this is. Sadly it doesn't make good news nor viewing. It makes depressing viewing. Most doors have been stripped off. Windows taken out. The Corridors make for awful viewing now.

Plus as you get towards the main entrance it gets worse. The buildings around the tower are completely gone, The Hairdressers joins the morgue and garages in disappearing. the roof slates have been completely stripped off the buildings around the main entrance. 

Plus there's on site security 10 minutes after the workmen leave. And he patrols through the building. We managed to evade him 3 times. (hiding in door frames, Under cupboards) until he finally caught us. He wasn't interested in what we were doing at all. Just told us to get out. And that was us only lasting in there 45 minutes. So good luck to anyone still wanting to go.

The chapel is still untouched but we didn't bother with that. (The security hut is right next to it)

Here's some of my photo's. I know there's a few. But i know there's some keen interest from people wanting to know any progress etc.

1.





2.




3.




4,




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.


----------



## lost (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like they're really cracking on with the demolition. 
I remember having to clamber over buildings behind the water tower, and a pile of bricks that had fallen off it just to get in... not any more.


----------



## Vintage (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah its totally clear around there. you can just walk through the bottom door into the tower now  I didn't go up the tower though.

If anyone hasn't visited here before. do it this week. The buildings to the right of the main entrance look set to come down this week.


----------



## amarisfionn (Apr 26, 2010)

It's kinda scary how quickly these buildings just disappear once demo starts, good set of photos though but a shame I won't make it there to see it for myself


----------



## georgie (Apr 26, 2010)

jeez im glad i got to see this place thats all i can say well done m8 and thanks for posting this


----------



## newposter76 (Apr 26, 2010)

We were there the other day, bumped into some guys in the woods (it wasnt you was it lads?), we also bumped into some boring old dick who claims to monitor the squirrels in that area. Only conquered the isolation block then bumoed into him!


----------



## Vintage (Apr 27, 2010)

newposter76 said:


> We were there the other day, bumped into some guys in the woods (it wasnt you was it lads?), we also bumped into some boring old dick who claims to monitor the squirrels in that area. Only conquered the isolation block then bumoed into him!



Nah we went up yesterday mate. I've never bumped into other explorers at St Mary's. Its a shame.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is dire! very very sad.


----------



## no1rich (Apr 29, 2010)

Sad really, St Mary's shaped the lives of many people, been there for so long and now it'll be down in a matter of weeks. Its like erasing the past.


----------



## Allstar#500 (Apr 29, 2010)

It alsmost feels like they are commiting a crime pulling down an urb ex'ing paradise, such a shame to see it go before i managed to make the long journey up, was desperate to see the table in the mortuary and the many other great sites to see there. Hope as many locals as possible can get one last look before its finally gone


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope the tiled bricks are being kept for reclaim, would be crap if the whole lot went for rubble! 

Gutted I never got down to see this before the work started


----------



## OSPA (Apr 29, 2010)

georgie said:


> jeez im glad i got to see this place thats all i can say well done m8 and thanks for posting this



I agree, im glad I got to see it too. So are they just slowly demolishing the place now then? Are they building anything in its place? Such a shame places like this are just cast aside and forgotten about like that.


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 29, 2010)

Row upon row of characterless flatpack crap houses! :icon_evil


----------



## Vintage (Apr 30, 2010)

according to people on other forums, i've heard things like.. Some of the main building will be converted to luxary flats, The main admin building is to become a restaurant/bar. and the church to be made into a community centre. So if that's true alot will remain.


----------



## celo (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad I got see it before demo started... or should I say WHEN demo started :/ :O 

Celo


----------



## the|td4 (May 4, 2010)

Vintage said:


> according to people on other forums, i've heard things like.. Some of the main building will be converted to luxary flats, The main admin building is to become a restaurant/bar. and the church to be made into a community centre. So if that's true alot will remain.



That'd be correct. We have it on good authority that the tower will be a luxury pad and the main entrance will be a restaurant serving organic tasties from the farm on the outskirts of the site.

Visited last Sunday, got some pics I'll add to this thread later, demolition crew on site weren't bothered about us standing about taking pics, had a nice chat with an old lady who appeared out of nowhere, and no, she wasn't a ghost. 

We checked out the outlying buildings and they're all full of numbers so it's just a matter of time before they come down or the refurbishment begins. 

Shame to see one of the great urbex explores on the way out, but glad that it's going to help out (my) local community by creating a bit of business. Nice to get there at least one last time!


----------



## Vintage (May 4, 2010)

Luxary Pad? Nice! So the builders don't mind you walking around taking photos? Did you go inside?


----------



## scrappy (May 6, 2010)

i was there the week before demo, didnt know about the demo so didnt spend to long in there but wish i did know it was always a great place to have a quiet wander around while i was in the area! thanks for posting the pics vintage!


----------



## the|td4 (May 6, 2010)

Vintage said:


> Luxary Pad? Nice! So the builders don't mind you walking around taking photos? Did you go inside?



No problems taking pics and sure thing no problems noone looked at s twice. I got pics but I also have a month old baby who's taking up more than a little of my time on the evenings, the pics I took are still on the camera but I'll do my best to get my backside in gear and get them online soon.


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 7, 2010)

Very sad to see this,i really enjoyed explorin this place


----------

